# Moving programs around



## ggulch (Jul 25, 2007)

I dug around to see if this idea has been discussed already but didn't find anything, so here goes. I have a 622 and 3 EHDs (two 750s & a 500). There are episodes of a number of different TV series on at least two of the drives. I'd like to consolidate these (by series) on a single drive.

Is there an easier/faster way to accomplish this than to empty the internal drive of the 622 as best I can, then copy the files for a show to the 622 followed by moving them back to one of the external drives?

I set up a spreadsheet with series names and number of episodes for each drive. Figured I'd leave the folder for a series on the drive that already holds the greatest number of episodes, but even so this is going to be a SLOW process, and I am concerned about the possible bottleneck created by the 300 gig (I think) drive in the 622.

I'm hoping that someone has come up with a method to do this more quickly than I outlined, but I'm not holding my breath, either.

TIA,
Ron


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have consolidated before too... and the hard way is the only way to do it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are another ways (using PC), but it would happen if dish will stop using DMCA as a bait for creating lawsuits against developers of such software. They claimed that file system (what is based on Linux primitives) created for secure data hence protecting by DMCA.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> There are another ways (using PC), but it would happen if dish will stop using DMCA as a bait for creating lawsuits against developers of such software. They claimed that file system (what is based on Linux primitives) created for secure data hence protecting by DMCA.


I'm not sure exactly what you are saying...

I know there are ways to backup a hard drive or "clone" it... but am unaware of any ways to move individual movies around even if you had access to the drives via PC.

Such discussion probably pushes the limit of acceptable use, though, so I don't want to dig further if that is where you were going.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Each recording is in its own file in the Disharc folder on the linux drive.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...-how-transfer-recordings-one-ehd-another.html


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The site is full of info - just use Search , keyword is "disharc":
http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7889898


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have consolidated before too... and the hard way is the only way to do it.


Like this ? 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2526114&postcount=14


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Each recording is in its own file in the Disharc folder on the linux drive.


More precisely, each recording is in a subfolder under DishArc.


----------

